# O maior nevão- Dezembro 2010



## Johnny (20 Fev 2011 às 18:26)

Este foi o maior nevão e acumulações q vi, a altitudes médias (*800/1100m*), na aldeia de Pitões das Júnias (Montalegre)...

Dezembro de 2010:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (20 Fev 2011 às 18:30)

[IMG=http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/2460/31859483.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (20 Fev 2011 às 18:33)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (20 Fev 2011 às 18:34)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (20 Fev 2011 às 18:36)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


FIM...


----------



## Rui Ferreira (20 Fev 2011 às 19:51)

Fantásticas as fotos. De facto a 1ª semana de Dezembro foi a melhor que me lembro em termos de neve na zona da Cabreira e Gerês. No dia 1 de Dezembro andei pela Cabreira e nunca tinha visto tanta neve por lá. Foi muito bom mesmo.

Aqui ficam umas fotos dessa data:


----------



## Dan (20 Fev 2011 às 21:41)

Um grande nevão mesmo 

As fotos estão espectaculares


----------



## Veterano (20 Fev 2011 às 21:57)

Grandes fotos, belo espectáculo, infelizmente raro no nosso país, e durar cada vez menos dias.


----------



## filipept (20 Fev 2011 às 22:04)

Que espectáculo... sem palavras.
Se apresentassem estas fotos sem legendas à maior parte dos portugueses imediatamente diriam que não era cá.
Obrigado pela partilha 
P.s: Acho que tenho de começar a poupar para um bichinho 4x4 para as aventuras


----------



## Johnny (20 Fev 2011 às 22:06)

filipept disse:


> Que espectáculo... sem palavras.
> Se apresentassem estas fotos sem legendas à maior parte dos portugueses imediatamente diriam que não era cá.
> Obrigado pela partilha
> P.s: Acho que tenho de começar a poupar para um bichinho 4x4 para as aventuras


----------



## Johnny (20 Fev 2011 às 22:26)

As tuas fotos, Rui Ferreira, fazem-me lembrar o grande nevão do dia _*30 de Novembro de 2008*_, na Serra da Cabreira, tb... só pra terem uma ideia, esta serra tem 1262m, e n conseguimos passar dos 900m, dada a altura da neve... e com rodas de quase 1m...

Acho q estas imagens, a cerca de 850m de altitude (na Serra da Cabreira), nesse _30 de Novembro de 2008_, dizem muito... acumulações brutais!!






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2011 às 00:02)

É que nem tenho palavras...



filipept disse:


> P.s: Acho que tenho de começar a poupar para um bichinho 4x4 para as aventuras



O Johnny anda-nos a pegar o bichinho, anda...


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Fev 2011 às 01:17)

As imagens são tão belas como surpreendentes pela acumulação de neve que até tapa os acessos às próprias casas!


----------



## Rui Ferreira (21 Fev 2011 às 07:42)

É bem verdade Johnny, lembro-me perfeitamente desse fim de semana, tinha ido passar o fim de semana à Vila do Gerês porque davam queda de neve e ela caiu em força. Lembro-me que a GNR teve que cortar a estrada que liga a Vila do Gerês à Portela do Homem. 

Nessa altura estava um pouco limitado pois não tinha 4x4, mas mesmo assim deu para ir à Pedra Bela e fazer a estrada que liga a Vila do Gerês ao Campo do Gerês e tirar umas fotos engraçadas e com bastantes sustos pelo meio.

Cump


----------



## Z13 (21 Fev 2011 às 11:02)

Excelentes fotos de ambos, Johnny e Rui Ferreira! 

Só quem já experimentou a condução nessas situações é que dá valor aos vossos passeios...


----------



## Johnny (21 Fev 2011 às 12:19)

Rui Ferreira disse:


> É bem verdade Johnny, lembro-me perfeitamente desse fim de semana, tinha ido passar o fim de semana à Vila do Gerês porque davam queda de neve e ela caiu em força. Lembro-me que a GNR teve que cortar a estrada que liga a Vila do Gerês à Portela do Homem.
> 
> Nessa altura estava um pouco limitado pois não tinha 4x4, mas mesmo assim deu para ir à Pedra Bela e fazer a estrada que liga a Vila do Gerês ao Campo do Gerês e tirar umas fotos engraçadas e com bastantes sustos pelo meio.
> 
> Cump


----------



## PedroNTSantos (21 Fev 2011 às 23:22)

Impressionante acumulação de neve...Por momentos, nem parece este ameno e solarengo país do Sul da Europa. Parabéns pelas fotos!


----------



## kelinha (22 Fev 2011 às 10:36)

aawwww! delicioso!


----------



## Norther (22 Fev 2011 às 13:16)

fotos brutais, isso deve ser mesmo uma aventura conduzir com essas acumulações de neve e ainda fofa


----------



## Johnny (22 Fev 2011 às 17:19)

... é giro...
... os carros também estão mt modificados...

Mas mm assim, n há nada como andar a pé...




Norther disse:


> fotos brutais, isso deve ser mesmo uma aventura conduzir com essas acumulações de neve e ainda fofa


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2011 às 18:37)

Johnny disse:


>



Excelentes fotos  nem parece Portugal, parece algures na Escandinávia.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Fev 2011 às 19:42)

Diria até que parece num bosque algures na tundra!


----------



## Johnny (22 Fev 2011 às 23:27)

Mas não...

Fica a escassos 30kms de Braga e a uns 850/900m de altitude.




joseoliveira disse:


> Diria até que parece num bosque algures na tundra!


----------



## Johnny (25 Fev 2011 às 16:34)

Incrível como as coisas mudam tanto e tão rápido... de uma semana para a outra, passamos da neve, gelo e frio, a um clima mediterrânico primaveril, com mais de 20º de temp. máx....


----------



## Norther (1 Mar 2011 às 20:05)

Mesmo Johnny, aqui na Cova da Beira ja parece primavera, as árvores de fruto ja estão todas floridas, os prados ja começam a ter muitas flores incrível, basta que aconteça forte queda de granizo e haverá prejuízos avultados


----------



## Johnny (5 Mar 2011 às 15:44)

... parece q esta a cair de novo, por essas bandas...


----------



## Rui Ferreira (5 Mar 2011 às 18:10)

Johnny disse:


> ... parece q esta a cair de novo, por essas bandas...



E lá pra cima, zona de Montalegre, Pitões etc. sabes como está?


----------



## Johnny (5 Mar 2011 às 19:17)

N te posso dizer ao certo, pois vim passar uma semana a Suica e so regresso a Portugal amanha... Mas parece q nevou...




Rui Ferreira disse:


> E lá pra cima, zona de Montalegre, Pitões etc. sabes como está?


----------



## Rui Ferreira (5 Mar 2011 às 20:36)

Johnny disse:


> N te posso dizer ao certo, pois vim passar uma semana a Suica e so regresso a Portugal amanha... Mas parece q nevou...



Ah bom, boa estadia então.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 11:07)

Muito bonitas as fotos, Parabéns


----------



## Johnny (6 Mar 2011 às 23:03)

Obrigado!



andres disse:


> Muito bonitas as fotos, Parabéns


----------

